# Two fixed male Pyrs LGDs need a home in PA



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Cross-posting for a friend: To all my Pyr people... I am going to be fostering two fixed pyr males(brothers) from a friend of mine. They are really great dogs and have been living primarily as Livestock Guard dogs.. GREAT with goats!.. Will be looking for homes for these two and the owner would prefer them to go together if possible. If you know anyone please let me know.

If you'd like to contact the current foster home let me know and I'll get you his number.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

More info: The dogs are currently near Lancaster, but he works in Philly so could probably meet at either place or in between. I asked how they are with poultry. Reply: good. they have been around poultry the whole time... i think they did get a chicken or two when they were young pups but are good about not doing that anymore..

Foster home has goats for sure, probably poultry too. And many Pyrs. They are 3 1/2 yrs old.


----------

